# Schöninger MTB CUP am 09.09.12 (NDS)



## Peter88 (13. August 2012)

Hallo
hiermit möchte ich ganz uneigennützig ein wenig Werbung für den 14. Schöninger MTB CUP machen.

http://www.mountainbike-mtv-schoeningen.de.tl/Allgemeines.htm

Vor Jahren bin ich dort gestartet und fand es gut. Deshalb möchte ich euch diese Veranstaltung ans Herz legen. Sie wird von einem Mountainbikeverein organisiert der seine Vereinsjugend aktiv unterstützt und fördert.

Aufgrund der zahlreichen Altersklassen und der verhältnismäßig geringen zu erwartenden starterzahlen wird ein großer teil der Starter aufs Podium fahren  

Also hin zum 14. Schöninger MTB CUP!! 
Man sieht sich..
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Maracuja10 (13. August 2012)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2012)

hmm, ein tag früher ist das rennen in titmaringhausen. 
auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## manuel e. (13. August 2012)

Hallo!!
Auch dabei. Und da dieses Jahr das 8h Rennen in Barntrup ja leider ausfällt, dann doch hoffentlich mit ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal. Die letzten beiden Jahre hatte ich ja die Ehre einen Tag nach dem 8h Rennen in Schöningen nochmal die Beine locker zu machen.

Man sieht sich, Gruss Manuel.


----------



## Peter88 (14. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hmm, ein tag früher ist das rennen in titmaringhausen.
> auch sehr empfehlenswert.



Yes
Titmaringhausen ist noch besser. 
Ich wollt es mir an dem Wochenende wieder 2fach geben


----------



## hefra (14. August 2012)

Das WE ist schon zweifach belegt. Titmaringhausen und Remscheid. 
Sonst wäre ich vielleicht sogar mal eine Runde in den Nord Osten gefahren. Hätte ich gut mit einem Besuch in Hannover verbinden können.


----------



## venschla (7. August 2013)

Denke auch, dass ich dabei bin. Ist ja dichte bei...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. August 2013)

manuel e. schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Und da dieses Jahr das 8h Rennen in Barntrup ja leider ausfällt, .



Wieso soll das ausfallen? Anmeldung ist doch erst freigeschaltet worden. Oder verstehe ich da jetzt etwas falsch? 

Ausschreibung Barntrup

Für alle die es etwas gemütlicher mögen gibt es Samstags noch eine sehr gemütliche Ausfahrt, schau hier.

Und Peter hat recht, selbst ich bin letztes Jahr dort aufs Podium gefahren... aber die Strecke hatte richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Glitscher (8. August 2013)

@ Frank: Post-datum ftw


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. August 2013)

Ups,...Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Peter88 (9. August 2013)

Dieses Jahr findet das Rennen am 25. August statt.
http://www.mtb-im-elm.de/page14.php

Leider bin ich auch dieses Jahr wieder verhindert.
Aber allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel spaß und gute beine. Berichtet doch mal wie es war..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (9. August 2013)

Ich werfe mal meine Kristallkugel an, und oh, ja, aha! Ohne dich sind wir alle einen Platz weiter vorne


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Ist zwar etwas weit weg, aber schön ordentlich beim BDR ausgeschrieben.
Darf ich denn als Lizenzler auch am ersten Rennen teilnehmen?
Denn 3h Anreise und nur 2 Runden sind wenig, außerdem würde ich gerne gewinnen aber alleine am Start stehen fände ich auch schade!


----------



## Maracuja10 (9. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas weit weg, aber schön ordentlich beim BDR ausgeschrieben.
> Darf ich denn als Lizenzler auch am ersten Rennen teilnehmen?
> Denn 3h Anreise und nur 2 Runden sind wenig, außerdem würde ich gerne gewinnen aber alleine am Start stehen fände ich auch schade!



Moin,
Darfst auch als Lizenzler starten.
In der Herren / U23 Klasse gibts ja extra das Lizenz Rennen auf den 33km, bei dem die Landesmeisterschaft Niedersachsne ausgetragen wird.

Aber ansonsten kann jeder, der nicht zu der Kategorie gehört oder nicht mitfahren will an den anderen Rennen teilnehmen. War letztes Jahr auch so.

Lohnt sich übrigens. Die Strecke macht Spaß. Bisschen wenig Anstiege, dafür fast nur Trails


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Klingt gut


----------



## venschla (17. August 2013)

Sagt mal, wie siehts denn mit der Reifenwahl aus ? Wie ist der Boden da ?
Fat Albert oder Racing Ralph?

Gibt's da ne Duschmöglichkeit ???


----------



## kettenteufel (18. August 2013)

Beim Marathon oder CC-Rennen fährt man niemals Fat Albert,

außer es sind solche Bedingungen
http://www.spassfieber.de/bilder/fahrradfahrer-im-schlamm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## venschla (18. August 2013)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Beim Marathon oder CC-Rennen fährt man niemals Fat Albert,
> 
> außer es sind solche Bedingungen
> http://www.spassfieber.de/bilder/fahrradfahrer-im-schlamm.html


 
Na gut... Ich dachte für Schlamm wäre mehr Nobby Nic ?? Während der dicke Albert ein Zwischending ist ???


----------



## Glitscher (19. August 2013)

Der Albert ist wohl eher das Extrem in die eine Richtung, der Nobby für vorn ne gute Wahl bei Schlamm, wenn man Sicherheit braucht/will. ANsonsten ist die Strecke für Ralle gut geeignet.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2013)

geht das rennen ab 9 uhr nun über 33 oder 66 km?

rad-net sagt 33 km.
das pdf der ausschreibung sagt 66 km.

für 66 km könnte man sich die anreise wohl überlegen.


----------



## Glitscher (19. August 2013)

Ich würde da voll der offiziellen, hauseigenen Ausschreibung trauen. Die Rennen 1.1 und 1.2 sind in Ausschreibung und der Sportidentmeldeliste vertauscht, stiftet leicht Verwirrung. Vielleicht kann die Orga, die ja hier mtliest?! da nachbéssern. Da man ja aber eh vor ort bezahlt, ist zeitiges Kommen, also weit vor 0900 eh angesagt würd ich sagen. Egal ob man dann um 9 oder halb 10 an der Linie steht.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. August 2013)

Gerade angemeldet. 
Rennen 2 wird doch gleichzeitig für alle gestartet oder gibt es (wie z.B. NRW Cup) Startblöcke mit zwei Minuten Differenz zwischen den Klassen?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. August 2013)

Die Strecke war mal wieder super spaßig, das Wetter hat auch alle glücklich gemacht und der Kuchen schmeckte auch super. Einzig die Kaffeebecher waren etwas zu klein, so musste ich öfters und weiter laufen als Rad fahren um meinen Kaffeedurst zu stillen.


----------



## venschla (27. August 2013)

Ja die Strecke hat echt Spaß gemacht. Allerdings lief es bei mir nicht gut,  Panne gehabt,  was meine Motivation runter gezogen hat,  und Hungerast. War nicht drauf vorbereitet, dass es an den Verpflegungsstationen nichts zu beißen gab.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2013)

Dafür waren die Kaffeebecher aber bis zum Rand voll  
War eine nette (kleine) Veranstaltung. Es hat sich gelohnt fast 6h im Auto zu sitzen!


----------



## venschla (27. August 2013)

Die Strecke war auch top, an der Verpflegung, auch im Zielbereich für direkt nach dem Rennen, besteht noch Verbesserungspotenzial.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2013)

Stimmt Strecke war gut, für mich als Sauerländer zwar etwas weniger Höhenmeter aber das war ab zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (27. August 2013)

Stimmt, war mal wieder ein schönes Rennen. Ein paar längere Anstiege mehr und man hätte eine perfekte Marathon Strecke


----------



## mod31 (27. August 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Stimmt, war mal wieder ein schönes Rennen. Ein paar längere Anstiege mehr und man hätte eine perfekte Marathon Strecke



Fand es auch so ziemlich fordend! War ab Mitte der ersten Runde alleine unterwegs, auf Position 4...daran hat sich leider bis zum Ende nix mehr geändert 2:34min Rückstand auf Platz 3!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2013)

hättest dich ja etwas zurückfallen lassen können.

platz 7 und 8 auf der 66 km strecke haben ab ende runde 2 gut zusammen gearbeitet. 
war mega geil so rad an rad durch den wald zu flitzen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. August 2013)

Ich habe auch alle Mittel genutzt, sogar virtuelle "Waffen" aber es hat nichts geholfen


----------



## mod31 (27. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> hättest dich ja etwas zurückfallen lassen können.
> 
> platz 7 und 8 auf der 66 km strecke haben ab ende runde 2 gut zusammen gearbeitet.
> war mega geil so rad an rad durch den wald zu flitzen.



glaub ich gern, habe aber noch hoffnung gesehen wieder ranfahren zu können...meine Startphase is immer grottenschlecht


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2013)

vor mir warst du am anfang auf jeden fall noch.
im ersten trail war ich in gruppe 2 oder 3. 
da dort etwas viel gebremst wurde, war das ganze auf der ersten schotterpassage schon gelaufen. die erste gruppe war schon meilenweit weg.

aber 2h32min hätte ich sicher auch nicht fahren können.
so 2h37min, also 5min schneller, wären ohne verkehr machbar gewesen.

aber egal, es war ein sehr schönes rennen!


----------



## mod31 (27. August 2013)

Eben deswegen Vollgas auf den ersten 800m bergauf bis Eingang Trail (dannach war ja erstmal kaum ein Überholen mehr möglich)! Aber gerade solch eine schnelle Startphase fällt mir schwer Ich brauch immer nen paar Minuten bis es läuft! Wenn jemand Anregungen hat wie man dies ändern kann, gern her damit


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2013)

vorher richtig warmfahren und dort schon auskotzen.

dann, so wie ich, erst 2 min vor start in den startblock sprinten.

das warmfahren habe ich aber auch nicht gemacht. war nur flaschen deponieren.


----------



## mod31 (27. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> vorher richtig warmfahren und dort schon auskotzen.
> 
> dann, so wie ich, erst 2 min vor start in den startblock sprinten.
> 
> das warmfahren habe ich aber auch nicht gemacht. war nur flaschen deponieren.



warmgefahren hab ich mich, ausgekotzt aber nicht...malschauen, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2013)

Schöninger MTB Cup - Mein Fazit

Start 09.00 Uhr - Ankunft 08.10 Uhr = zu spät!
Unterlagen abholen, umziehen, Rad aufbauen, Verpflegung vorbereiten und Flaschen deponieren - 08.58 Uhr in der Startaufstellung

Runde 1
Start und vollgas, der erste schmale Trail ist nicht weit. Leider ist die Spitze weg und ich befinde mich bei den Verfolgern. Na gut, also erst mal die Strecke kennenlernen und die Möglichkeiten zum Überholen nutzen die sich bieten. Das sind dann Stellen wie Trailausgang - Wegquerung - Traileingang. Ein Grinsen huscht durch mein Gesicht.
Die erste Runde läuft ganz anständig. Selbst ein kurzes Nachjustieren der Sattelstütze im Trail, und der damit verbundene Verlust von 2 Plätzen, sind nur von kurzer Dauer.

Runde 2
Eingang Runde 2 bin ich wieder an meiner Position. Irgendwann sind langsame Fahrer vor mir und ich versuche Linien zu fahren die man besser nicht fahren sollte. Ein kurzer Zwischenstop an der Leiter eines Hochsitz ist auch dabei. Keine Angst, das Dingen steht noch. Das kostet leider Zeit, und die langsamen Fahrer werden auch nicht weniger. Das Grinsen wird breiter. Am Ende der Runde ist Flaschentausch angesagt. Ich werde von 2 Fahrern überholt ...

Runde 3
... und wir jagen die ersten Meter durch den Trail. Da ich lieber vorne fahre gehts durch Laub und Äste an den beiden vorbei. Wegfahren? Hmm, besser nicht, die Beine fühlen sich schwer an. Also gehts zusammen weiter. Auf dem langen Zwischenstück zwischen den Trails kreiseln wir eigentlich ganz gut. Dann komme ich auf die wahnwitzige Idee den beiden auf dem Flachstück zu enteilen und trete an. Leider gehts erst 2 km später wieder in den Trail. Ein Verfolger ist noch da. Wir flügen Rad an Rad durch den Wald. Dauergrinsen. Er überholt und fährt etwas weg. Ich bin schnell wieder dran. Ein Stück weiter macht er einen Fehler und ich rausche in ihn hinein. Da war ich zu nah dran. Nichts passiert, wir waren gerade eh nicht so schnell. Zusammen gehts in die nächste Runde.

Runde 4
Die erste Trailpassage nehme ich von vorne. Auf dem Flachstück wird gekreiselt. In den nächsten Trails lasse ich ihm den Vortritt. Zwischendurch werden einige Fahrer überrundet. Klappt alles wie einstudiert. Danke! Dann kommt mein Lieblingsmatschloch. Das mit dem Hochsitz, ihr einnert euch!? In der letzten Runde musste mein Mitstreiter dort abreißen lassen. Alles oder nichts? Besser nicht, das es ja noch berghoch geht und er dort letzte Runde stärker erschien. Also fahre ich mein Dingen weiter. Die Trails werden gerockt, Rad an Rad. Kurz bevor die letzen Schotteranstiege anfangen können wir noch einen aus der selben Runde einfangen. Nun heißt es taktieren. Am Anfang des letzten Anstiegs kommt ein "Wir bekommen Besuch" von rechts und wir legen nach etwas Kohle nach. Die Verfolger haben keine Chance. Der Abstand vergrößert sich schnell wieder. Dann kommen wir zur Verpflegung und ich gehe als Erster in die kurze Abfahrt zum Ziel. Links und rechts sind Löcher, in der Mitte kann man Gas geben. Will er vorbei, wirds ungemütlich für ihn. Ein kurzes Stück Straße, ich bin noch vorne, Rechtskurve, traumhaft genommen, mein grandioser Antritt (Rob Warner würde sagen: "He pulled the hammer down!").

im Ziel
Ich bin im Ziel. Ich gucke auf die Auswertung: Platz 7 gesamt. *******, war das geil! Mein Mitstreiter kommt kurz nach mir rein. Keine Ahnung ob er nicht wollte oder konnte. Egal! Es war genial. Endlich mal jemand der genau so schnell auf den Trails ist wie man selber. Dann Rad an Rad hintereinander, wie an einer Schnur gezogen. Ich hoffe da gibts Bilder von. Aber genug.
Ein zweiter Blick auf die Auswertung sagt nichts Gutes: Platz 6 AK
Hallo? Was soll denn der Mist? Dann kommt die Siegerehrung und ich muss feststellen, dass der 1. AK Herren nicht mal 90 sec. vor mir durchs Ziel gerollt ist.
Platz 1 bis 3 in meiner AK (Sen I) wurden in 2h32min untereinander ausgefochten. Unter 11 Minuten Rückstand zum Sieger sind ja nicht so schlecht.

Das Rennen ist echt eine Empfehlung wert. Die Strecke ist sehr schnell, aber auch, eben durch die Schnelligkeit, nicht ganz ohne. Schnelle Richtungswechsel, nicht einsehbare Kurven, Matschlöcher die einem zum Verhängnis werden können.
Die angekündigten 70 % Trailanteil sind durchaus realistisch.
Im Nassen ist das Ganze wahrscheinlich noch selektiver. Aber wer schreit schon nach Regen?

Als nächstes gehts zu den 3 H von Detmold. Hoffentlich im Trockenen.
Der Wetterbericht sieht gut aus.


----------



## Maracuja10 (27. August 2013)

mod31 schrieb:


> Eben deswegen Vollgas auf den ersten 800m bergauf bis Eingang Trail (dannach war ja erstmal kaum ein Überholen mehr möglich)! Aber gerade solch eine schnelle Startphase fällt mir schwer Ich brauch immer nen paar Minuten bis es läuft! Wenn jemand Anregungen hat wie man dies ändern kann, gern her damit



Genau das gleiche Problem (inkl. Überholen) hatte ich auch.. Die Beine wollten mal so überhaupt nicht mitspielen 

@ K Star

Sehr cooler Bericht. Letztes Jahr bin ich an den Schlammlöchern auch echt verzweifelt. Da waren die noch tiefer und schwieriger zu fahren (fand ich).

Aber ansonsten ne echt geile Strecke. So etwas wünscht man sich bei jedem Rennen


----------



## mod31 (27. August 2013)

Schön berichtet, k_star


----------



## Glitscher (27. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> dass der 1. AK Herren nicht mal 90 sec. vor mir durchs Ziel gerollt ist.



Das war dann wohl ich...Ebenfalls recht früh verdammt schwere Beine gehabt. Und in der letzten Runde nochmal ordentlich abgeflogen und mir einige Rippen geprellt... Trotzdem mehr Glück im Unglück.ABer wie schon erwänt, sehr sehr gutes Event.
PS: netter Bericht.


----------



## manuel e. (28. August 2013)

Hy!!
Kann mich nur anschliessen, Es war diese Jahr mal wieder ein schönes Rennen.  Und dann auch noch zehn Minuten schneller als Letztes Jahr bei den gleichen Streckenbedingungen.

Bis demnächst.

Gruss Manuel.


----------

